# Trainer in CT



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

My Mom has 6 month old Doberman pup that is getting unruly. She wants a good trainer. She has been taking him to the local Petsmart type training and is on the second class, but that is not really enough for her. I am just not close enough to help her much with this given my schedule. Anyone have anyone they can recommend that can come to her house in CT? I might be able to talk her into send away training if I can be assured that it is a really good, reliable place although it's probably not anyones first choice for obvious reasons.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Tails U Win in Manchester is a great facility, but give me a couple minutes! I have a client at work who breeds Dobies and is a handler/trainer. Let me look up her info!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I think that John Gagnon deals with Dobies, but I have never dealt with him.

http://www.4dogman.com/

I have had both my dogs in training with Jackie from Pet Education and Therapy, and she was wonderful! 

http://www.peteducationandtherapy.com/


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know of John Gagnon, he has a big facility in Colchester. I'm not sure if he does house calls but you could ask.

also a friend of mine has a dog training place in Glastonbury has dobies (does obed/agility/herding),,I don't think she does in home training tho. 

I would be leery of sending the dog out for training, what part of CT is she from?
diane


----------

